# לכבוד החתונה: חבילת איפור ושיער במתנה



## הנהלת הפורומים (18/7/12)

לכבוד החתונה: חבילת איפור ושיער במתנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *אהבה ממבט ראשון, או שלא חשבתם שיש לזה סיכוי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
לכל זוג יש סיפור פגישה מיוחד משלו, שתפו אותנו במפגש הראשון והקסום שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביום הראשון של כיתה א' - הוא משך לך בצמות, את קראת לו בשמות,
בתור לדואר - הפתקים שלכם נשאו מספרים עוקבים,
בים, בבריכה או על המטוס להודו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שתפו אותנו *בסיפור הזוגי שלכם* ואולי תזכו לחסוך קצת בהוצאות החתונה ולקבל *חבילת איפור ושיער מתנת הסטודיו של טל בן ארי*








*אז מה עליכם לעשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






 מעכשיו ועד ה-25.7  בשעה 12:00 ספרו לנו על *הפגישה הראשונה עם בחיר לבך* -
התחרות מנוסחת בלשון נקבה, אבל גם החתנים-לעתיד מביניכם מוזמנים להשתתף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 מתוך כלל הסיפורים המרגשים שלכם אנחנו נבחר 3 גולשות אשר יזכו ב-



* חבילת איפור ושיעור כולל ניסיון *




שימו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - האיפור ועיצוב השיער ייעשו בסטודיו של טל במושב בורגתה שבשרון (קרוב להמון גני אירועים) בתוקף לשנה מתום התחרות, וכמובן על בסיס מקום פנוי.

בנוסף - *כל משתתפת זוכה*:
כל אחת מהמשתתפות בתחרות מקבלת *10% הנחה על חבילת איפור ושיער*





יוצאים לדרך... 
שיהיה במזל טוב וכמובן בהצלחה לכולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* אנא עיינו בתקנון התחרות לפרטים נוספים ולכללי ההתחרות המלאים: *




http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/net/ViewEntry.aspx?EntryId=2353395




* פרטים נוספים על טל בן ארי - סטודיו לאיפור ותסרוקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

טל בן-ארי הינה מאפרת ומסרקת כלות. לטל סטודיו לכלות הטובל בירוק במושב המקסים בורגתה, בקרבת רבים מגני האירועים המובילים בשרון. 
ייחודה של טל ביכולותה  להתאים את האיפור והתסרוקת לא רק לתווי פניה של הכלה, אלא גם ללוק הכולל ולאישיות, ובכך ליצור עבור כל אחת את המראה המחמיא לה ביותר. 
טל מאפרת באמצעות אייר בראש המבטיח כי עור הפנים יראה מושלם לא רק בתמונות אלא גם פנים מול פנים. 
ניסיונה של טל בתעשיית האופנה ניכר בעבודתה המדוייקת והעדכנית, בשימוש בחומרים הטובים ביותר בשוק ובעיקר בשביעות רצונן של כלותיה.

www.talpromakeup.co.il


----------



## אלונה עילם (18/7/12)

איפה יופי! בהצלחה לכלות העתידיות! 
אין ספק שמתנה שווה


----------



## fire witch (19/7/12)

טוב , אז אני אתחיל  
אני ורטקסס 7 חודשים ביחד, מתחילים לתכנן לאט לאט את החתונה שלנו, 
בינתיים אני גולשת פה בסתר .... לומדת המון ומחכה לרגע שיהיה לי משהו לשתף בו את כולן. 

הכרנו ביום ההולדת שלי , הוא המתנה הכי טובה שיכולתי אי פעם לבקש! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחרי בערך שנה של דייטים כ-ו-ש-ל-י- ם באדיבות אתר הכרויות , רגע לפני שהחלטתי לבטל את המנוי ראיתי את רטקסס עושה שרירים בפרופיל שלו... כמו כולם - ריפרפתי על התמונות , קראתי בתמציתיות והחלטתי שזה בהחלט לא הבחור בשבילי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הדבר היחיד שסיקרן אותי בפרופיל שלו היה בשורת התחביבים:"BJJ". לא ידעתי מה זה ומשום מה מאד עניין אותי לדעת ! 
אז שלחתי לו מסר עם שאלה : "תגיד  , מה זה BJJ??" 
רטקסס ענה : "ג'יוגיטסו ברזילאי"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני באתי על סיפוקי מהתשובה שלו , מבחינתי זה הדבר היחיד שעניין אותי בו... אבל איכשהו השיחה טיפה התגלגלה ונהיינו חברים בפייסבוק 

במשך שבועיים הבחור פשוט התעלם מקיומי הפייסבוקי ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נשברתי , החלטתי לבדוק מה הסיפור שלו ואם הוא לא בעניין ולא מעניין אותי- פשוט למחוק אותו. 
שאלתי לשלומו , הוא ענה "חולה , לא יכול לדבר" 
שזו פשוט חוצפה ! אתה חולה מכדי להקליד ? ???? ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









נעלבתי קשות , אבל כנראה שמשהו אחר העסיק אותי ולא מחקתי אותו מרשימת החברים (למזלי!) 


ישבתי בבית , נורא מדוכדכת על היומולדת המפוספס ועל מצבי הכללי , ואז קיבלתי ממנו הודעת מזל טוב 
התכתבנו קצת ... בערך 3 דקות ....
בהשפעת הוודקה  ששתיתי עם השותף לכבוד היום הולדת+תסכול ממצבי הרומנטי+מרמור על ביטול החגיגות מצאתי את עצמי מזמינה את הבחור לסטוץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני , התמימה ! הצנועה! החסודה! הלחוצה! ההיסטרית! שיודעת שדברים כאלה לא עושים טוב ולא מתקדמים לשום מקום!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הבחור , כמו מרבית הבחורים, נענה בחיוב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קבענו בבית קפה מתחת לדירה שלי בגבעתיים , נפגשנו לשתות משהו ולראות שהכל תקין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ישבנו 4 שעות לשיחה כיפית , נעימה וזורמת כאילו שכחנו לשם מה התכנסנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . וכל הזמן חשבתי לעצמי איזו סתומה אני שעשיתי את זה... כי הוא היה כל כך חמוד ומהמם ומקסים ומעניין ונראה טוב שממש הצטערתי על הדרך שבה נפגשנו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בסוף עלינו אליי, אמרתי לעצמי "אם כבר .... אז כבר...." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בלילה המשכנו לדבר , הוא סיפר לי שהוא מתעסק באגרוף והאבקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שהוא פרוד ובת הזוג שלו בחו"ל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוא מחכה לה שתחזור ותחליט אם היא רוצה להמשיך או לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שהוא היה איתה 8 שנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שהוא מובטל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שאין לו תואר ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זו בהחלט לא דרך להתחיל מערכת יחסים לפי הספר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני לא יודעת איך אבל כל הדברים האלו עברו לי ליד האוזן ... כל מה שתמיד הטלתי עליו וטו ובהחלט לא הייתי מסכימה לצאת עם מישהו שאוחז באחד התיאורים האלו....
בבוקר שאחרי הלכנו לשתות קפה ביחד 
בערב הוא חזר שוב 
ויום אחרי - כבר ישנתי אצלו ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ועכשיו , גרים ביחד כבר כמה חודשים , הבנתי שאמנויות לחימה הן ספורט לעדיני נפש ומאופקים , הוא התגרש , מצא עבודה ואוטוטו מתחיל עבודה עוד יותר טובה ורווחית, חושב על לימודים ומתקין לי בבית וילונות ומדפים. אני אוהבת אותו כמו שמעולם לא אהבתי, יש לנו מערכת יחסים מופלאה ונעימה ששידרגה את שנינו בכמה רמות ועשתה אותנו אנשים רגועים ושמחים ומחייכים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הוא מושלם ומהמם והוא הולך להיות בעלי !


----------



## ניודאיקה של בןברית (19/7/12)

נפלא! 
פשוט בא לי לכתוב לכם "חמודייייים"...
או לפחות לך - על הדרך שבה בנית לנו את המתח ופרגנת לבחיר ליבך בכתיבה שלך!
אין ספק שזהו תסריט אהבה מיוחד שיכול להפוף לסרט.
אני תמיד העדפתי לעשות דברים "שלא על פי הספר"
מקוה שתהיה לכם חתונה מיוחדת גם כן!
אין ספק שזה משדרג את החיים.
בהצלחה בתחרות - ומזל טוב לחיים!
חן.


----------



## טל המאפרת (19/7/12)

וואו לגמרי תסריט לשובר קופות הוליוודי 
סיפור מקסים ובהצלחה


----------



## אודליה מממ (20/7/12)

מקסים!!!


----------



## אסתי ביטון1 (23/7/12)

מרגש!!!! סיפור מהמם..


----------



## marinaghost (19/7/12)

מישהו אמר טלנובלה ולא קיבל? 
הסיפור פגישה שלנו הוא כמו פרק או אפילו סדרת נעורים. נתחיל מזה שאני ובן זוגי חברים כבר יותר מ-11 שנים ומכירים אפילו יותר והסיפור "הכרות" שלנו ארוך ומורכב.

הכרנו בתנועת נוער והיו לנו חברים משותפים אך היחסים בינינו לא היו קיימים. אני הייתי ילדת כיתת מחוננים והוא אהב לבלות והיה "מגניב". מאיזו סיבה לא ברורה פשוט לא הצלחנו להסתדר ותמיד כשהוא בא לארוע משותף הזהירו אותי שהוא בא.

מספר שנים חלפו וכנראה הבנתי שאני פשוט מאוד דלוקה עליו וכשיצא לנו להפגש שוב אני הצעתי לו לצאת (כן, כן, אני הצעתי לו).
יצאנו לפגישה ואני הייתי מאוהבת (כמו שרק ילדה בת 15 יכולה) והוא שיחק אותה קשה להשגה ולמרבה הצער בסוף הדייט הוא אמר שהוא לא בנוי לקשר. וזה גרם ליחסים בינינו להתקרר שוב.

כך חלפה לה שנה ואז כבר היינו קצת יותר בוגרים (אני בת 16 והוא בן 17), ובצירוף מקרים מוזר, הידיד הכי טוב שלי (שהיה גם החבר הטוב שלו) הזמין אותנו לצאת לפאב.כשמצאנו זמן לבד, גילינו עד כמה כיף לנו ביחד וכמה נושאים משותפים בעצם יש לנו. ומשם זה פשוט התגלגל, הוא בא אלי ואני אליו וכל היום רצינו להיות ביחד.

מאז ועד היום אנחנו אוהבים והחברים הכי טובים (לא מאלו שנמרחים) ומגדלים שני חתולים. וכשהציע לי נישואים כתב את מה שאני מקווה לו תמיד, שהוא בטוח שנמשיך להחזיק ידיים כשאנחנו הולכים ברחוב גם כשנהיה זקנים (כמו שאני רואה לפעמים ברחוב וצובט לי את הלב).

נ.ב. מצורפת תמונת חתולים (כי אי אפשר בלי קצת קיצ'יות)


----------



## Hadas 87 (20/7/12)

לייק!


----------



## אפפ (19/7/12)

אז ככה 
האמת שעד היום אני מופתעת וצוחקת מהדרך בה נפגשנו,  הוא עבד בבית חולים ואני הייתי מאושפזת שם באחת המחלקות, נראיתי זוועה עם החלוק שלהבית חולים ומותשתמכלהבדיקוצ והכאבים. נפגשנו בדרך לצילום רנטגן ושיצאתי ראיתישהוא עדיין שם, הלכתי לכיוון המחלקה והוא הלך אחריי, והאמת שבהתחלה ,הייתי נאיבית ולאהבנתי מה הוא רוצה ממני הא ביקש מספר טלפון
ואני לא ידעתי אם לצחוק או לבכותוהתחלתי להתרגז עליו. בהמשך הוא בא אליי למחלקה היה יושב איתי ומדבר, ושואל אם אפשר פייסבוק חפחות ככהכשאני אשתחרר יהיה לו איךלהשיג אותי.הייתי שם יותר משבוע וזה היה נחמד שהיה מישהו שמארח לי חברה אז דיברנו, וטיילנו במסדרונותהבית חולים. וכל אותו הזמן הזה עדיין רק חשבתי שהוא פשוט נחמד אליי. ביום שהשתחררתי הוא בא אליי לחדר ואמר שהוא יקחאותי הביתה ואין לי מושג למה אבל הסכמתי, ומאז הכל התגלגל ובאוקטובר אנחנו מתחתנים. אני כלפעם .שואלתאותו מה הוא מצא בי שםועוד הייתי נראית זוועה,והוא ענה שהואפשוט התאהב בי ממבט ראשון


----------



## אפפ (19/7/12)

אני שונאת להיות חולה אבל זו 
הייתה הפעם הראשונה שככ שמחתי, ושהמחלה הזו שינתה לי את החיים


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (19/7/12)

הסיפור שלנו 
אספר את הסיפור מנקודת המבט שלי:
כ-4 ימים אחרי שהשתחררתי טסתי לבוליביה. אבל לא טיילתי בדרום אמריקה, רק נסעתי להתנדב בבוליביה במקלט שיקום לחיות בר שנמצא ב-ויה טונרי (כפר קטן צמוד לג'ונגל שבו פועל המקלט). הייתי בת 20, אחרי פרידה מזוגיות של 4 שנים. הייתי די תמימה ולא באמת ידעתי מה גברים רוצים...

ושם הכרתי את הבחור. הוא היה אז מנהל המקלט, בחור ישראלי שגדול ממני ב-6 שנים. היתה ביננו כימיה טובה ואני התאהבתי אבל הוא רק רצה מה שגברים רוצים. ולא קרה ביננו כלום, נשארנו רק ידידים. אחרי 4 חודשים במקלט חזרתי לארץ. הוא חזר כמה חודשים אחריי ובארץ לא ממש היינו בקשר. הוא מידיי פעם היה שולח לי עידכונים מהמקלט למייל ויצא לנו להיפגש עם עוד חבר'ה מהמקלט...

כ-6 שנים אח"כ כשאני הייתי בת 26 והוא בן 32, הוא שלח לי עוד עידכון. הפעם זה היה לפייסבוק. והחלפנו כמה מילים. סיפרתי לו שאני שוקלת ללמוד זואולוגיה (ואני מזכירה ששנינו אוהבים את נושא הטיפול בחיות) ויש לו ניסיון עם התחום אז שאלתי אותו על עבודות אפשריות וכך זה התגלגל לזה שהוא מציע לי להיפגש לקשקש על אפשרויות תעסוקה וסתם להעלות זכרונות.

במפגש היה חיבור טוב, לא הפסקנו לצחוק ונשארנו הרבה זמן במסעדה אחרי שסיימנו לאכול (זה היה במסעדת מוזס). הוא הסיע אותי הביתה ולפני שירדתי מהאוטו היתה הנשיקה הראשונה. וזה הרגיש הדבר הכי נכון ומתאים.


----------



## karinapel (22/7/12)

אהבתי! 
יפה!


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (19/7/12)

סיפור שלא ייאמן 
"הסיפור שלי הוא קצת מוזר, על בחורה שלא מזמן הכרתי..."

תמיד כשאני מספרת את הסיפור אני מקבלת את התגובה הבאה:
"הסיפור שלכם הוא כ"כ הזוי ואחד למיליון, שאם את לא היית מספרת לי בעצמך, הייתי בטוחה שעובדים עליי!"

אז ככה, היה לי חבר במשך שלוש שנים, מערכת יחסים נוראית. החלטתי לקחת פסק זמן ולא להישאב למערכות יחסים עד שאני לא בטוחה בעצמי מה אני רוצה בבן זוג. יצאתי עם שני בנים בתקופת זמן הזו (חצי שנה), כל אחד מהם לזמן קצר. 

אחרי שלושה חודשים שלא יצאתי עם גבר אחד מרוב ייאוש, חברות לחצו עליי לצאת לדייט סתם בשביל להשתחרר.

נכנסתי לפייסבוק ושמעתי על אפליקציה חדשה בשם SHAKER, זה מין בר כזה עם דמויות וכל אחד יכול לצ'וטט עם מישהו אחר ולראות את התמונות שלו. 

נכנסתי לשייקר ודיברתי עם אנשים באופן סתמי למדי, פתאום הוא פנה אליי, התחיל לדבר איתי, הסתבר לנו שאנחנו לומדים באותה מכללה, הוא בגיל שאני מחפשת, וכמובן נראה טוב, אבל לא ממש שפטתי לפי התמונות. נתתי לו את הטלפון שלי וקבענו לדייט למחרת בערב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נפגשנו בנמל ת"א והאמת שנפלתי.. באמת חתיך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לאחר הדייט הזה הגיעו עוד שניים ואז טסתי לחו"ל לשבועיים עם חברה, כל יום התכתבנו ודיברנו בסקייפ וכשחזרתי לארץ ידענו שזה זה.

מהר מאוד עברנו לגור אחד עם השנייה ותוך כמה חודשים התארסנו.

סוף סוף מצאתי את האחד שלי...


----------



## אסתי ביטון1 (23/7/12)

איזה כיף.. אפליקציה מעולה 
שמעתי על הרבה שמצאו את המיועד/ת שם.
מי שהמציא אותה יזכה לגן עדן..


----------



## yoli (19/7/12)

הסיפור ... 
טוב סיפורנו הוא כזה.
לאחר 3 שנים של חבר הייתי רווקה . נכנסתי לפייסבוק לאפליקציה שקוראים לה "חם או סתם" ואני והשותפה היינו נהנות מזה מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מסתבר שדירגתי את בן זוגי כ"חם" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ברור) והוא ביקש את המסנג'ר שלי . דיברנו קצת במסנג'ר והאמת? לא התלהבתי . הוא אמר לי תרשמי את המספר אם תהיה בת"א.  באותה תקופה גרתי בירושלים. בדיוק באותה שבוע הוזמנתי למסיבה בת"א אחרי כמה שעות היה לי ממש משעמם וסימסתי לו: רוצה להיפגש? הוא אמר בשמחה ואפילו מישהו מהמסיבה הקפיץ אותי. היה אחלה דייט, אבל וואלה... לא ידעתי מה יוליד יום. נפגשנו עוד כמה פעמים והתחיל להיות לנו ממש מעניין אחד עם השניה ואהבה פרחה. כעבור חודש בן זוגי הודיע לי שהוא חוזר לגור בצפון (משם שנינו במקור) אבל רגע מה יהיה...אני גרה בירושלים והוא בדיוק סיים קבע של עשר שנים ומצא עבודה בחיפה. היה קיץ והיתה חופשת סמסטר אז הלכתי להורים והתראינו הרבה. לאחר מספר שבועות הגיע מכתב בדואר: שעקב בחינה שנכשלתי בה אני לא יכולה להמשיך ללמוד!! (וואט דה פאק... ) הלכתי לועדת עירעורים בלאגנים וזה (מה לא מגיע לי מועד ב'?? מסתבר שלא) ולאחר שהבנתי שאין סיכוי ,העתקתי את לימודי לחיפה והשאר היסטוריה... אחרי חצי שנה עברנו לגור יחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עד היום לא ברור לי מה קרה עם הלימודים אך בננו הכל נראה כמו גורל באמת


----------



## noam64 (20/7/12)

ההיכרות שלנו... 
יצאנו לדייט ראשון בבית קפה, הכל היה סבבה.  בדרך חזור הביתה, שמתי דיסק של Aqua באוטו, והתחלתי לנסוע במהירות בסלאלומים, היא לעומת זאת התחילה לרקוד יחד עם השיר Dr Jones. לקח לנו 10 חודשים להתאושש מהטראומה ולהחליט שאנחנו מתחתנים...............


----------



## yasama24 (20/7/12)

הסיפור המיוחד שלנו  
הפגישה הראשונה שלנו התרחשה בקייץ 2010, כאשר אני הייתי סטודנטית שנה א' הנהנת מחופשת הקייץ הראשונה שלה בתור סטודנטית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מייד עם סיום הבחינות של סמסטר ב', התחלתי לחשוב על מצבי הזוגי האי זוגי, ולחפש פתרון.. החלטתי להרשם לאתר הכרויות (כי זה היה כל כך באופנה אז וגם עכשיו). נרשמתי לג'ידייט וחודש שלם ביליתי את שעות הפנאי מחוסרות העבודה שלי בבהייה וסינון גברים פוטנציאליים. אני לא יודעת אם זה ישמע מוזר - אבל היה לי מאוד חשוב מה המזל האסטרולוגי של ה"מועמד לזוגיות" ומה תחביביו להבדיל מגובה, ומראה.

הדרישות שלי היו: תחביבים מעניינים, ומזלות לא עקרב,בתולה,סרטן,דלי,קשת,אריה, שלא יהיה איש הייטק ושיעניין אותי.

הראשון שעלה ברשת - היה בחור עולה חדש אמריקאי - שמאוד נדלק מהגישה האסרטיבית שלי:" אני רוצה להזמין אותך לדייט בבארבי, להופעה. כל אחד משלם על עצמו ואני אגיע עצמאית, אתה בעיניין?" אבל הוא היה לא בשבילי,ונפרדנו.
הבחור השני שדגתי - היה כבר מהאתר ה שנרשמתי אליו במהלך אותו חודש. אני לא יודעת מה יכול להיות כל כך דחוף לבחורה בת 22 לחפש בן זוג, אך זה היה מספיק דחוף כדי להירשם גם ל"חצי -השני" ולהוסיף עוד 199 ש"ח על החשבון!

מר בחור שני - בעלי לעתיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, התקשורת הראשונית ביננו הייתה באתר בצ'ט של מספר דקות, אני כמובן הספקתי לוודא שהוא ממזל שמתאים לי (גדי! אחלה מזל!!) ויש לו תחביבים מעניינים - יצירה במתכות, ומנגן על גיטרה חשמלית.
אני קצת "שיפרתי" את הפרופיל שלי ע"י הוספת שנתיים לגילי. משום מה אף אחד לא פנה אלי כשהיה רשום 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . מר בחור היה בן 27 וחשב שהוא פונה לבת 24. היה ערב קייצי של יום שישי, ואני באתר. תוך כמה דקות עברנו לטלפון - והיה לו קול פשוט משגע!!!
הדבר הראשון שהוא שאל אותי אחרי השאלות הבאנליות: זה "מה את אוהבת לעשות בחיים? ממה את נהנת כשאת קמה בבוקר?"

לימים התברר שבעזרת שאלות אלו הוא מסנן לעצמו מועמדות פוטנציאליות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . עניתי לשאלות: " אני אוהבת לעשות ספורט, לקרוא המון ספרים, וללמוד. כאשר אני קמה בבוקר אני מודה לה' שקמתי היום, ושיש לי בריאות טובה, ושהשמש זורחת" .
הוא כנראה אהב את מה ששמע והציע מייד להיפגש.

דבר ראשון עידכנתי אותו שאני בת 22. לא רציתי לשקר לרגע. בהמשך התברר שזו אחת התכונות שהוא הכי אוהב בי - את הכנות הכמעט נאיבית שלי. דבר שני - שאלתי מאיפה הוא? כי אני גרה בX. מסתבר שאנחנו גרים במרחק 15 דקות נסיעה זה מזו. ערים שכנות. הוא הציע לקחת אותי לבית קפה מיוחד, אני מייד אמרתי שעדיף שניפגש בבית קפה לא רחוק מהבית שלי, כדי ש* אם יתברר שהוא זקן מקריח ושמן בן 40, אני אוכל ללכת בשלווה הבייתה..* (אמרתי בצחוק כמובן). הוא הסכים איתי.

בנוסף אמרתי, שבגלל שכבר השעה 22:00 ונקבע ל23:00 אני מציעה לו לעשות איתי דייט - ספורטיבי זורם ולא שיגרתי,הצעתי לו: בוא נעשה הליכה ביחד? הוא אמר: "בשימחה". הודעתי לו שאני מגיעה בבגדיי ספורט ונעלי ספורט,בלי איפור ובלי עקבים. 
כעבור שעה, הגעתי לבית הקפה המדובר השוכן על הטיילת בעירי, כשאני לבושה כמו שאמרתי בסגנון ספורטיבי לחלוטין (דאגתי כמובן לשים הרבה בושם ודיאודורנט). אני נכנסת, בשולחן קטן בצד נעמד הבחור ובחיוך הכי נעים וחם שאי פעם ראיתי  - הציע לי את ידו ואמר לי "שלום, שמי M, מה שלומך?"
האמת עצם הנחמדות וחום שהוא שידר כבר קנתה אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הבחור, כיאה לשועל דייטים משופשף (מסתבר..) הגיע לבוש אלגנטי לחלוטין, והאמת נראה די מרשים. הוא נראה לי מהצד כמו גבר איטלקי כזה. ישבנו,ומייד הוא התחיל לספר לי על הפריסה הצבאית שהוא השתתף בה לאחרונה בחו"ל (קצין קבע בחיל האויר). אופן הדיבור שלו מאוד נעם לי. הוא שאל גם שאלות, ונתן לי לספר על עצמי. 
בהמשך - אמרתי לו: "אוקי, נצא להליכה"? הוא בהתלהבות הסכים. 
לימים נודע לי שהוא לא אוהב ספורט,או הליכות, או הליכות בים בלחות של סוף אוגוסט, או הליכות בחול בוצי על שפת הים (מאוד מוסיף להליכה!) והוא עשה זאת רק כדי להרשים אותי (כזה חמוד). בשפת הים, השיחה התגלגלה להצעת הנישואים שהוא עזר לארגן לחבר לפני כחודש, ואני מייד אמרתי שאני נגד נישואים ברבנות ובכלל זה לא מדבר אלי. אין לי שמץ של מושג אייך דווקא איתו בדייט ראשון דיברנו על נישואים, אך דיבורים לחוד ומעשים לחוד - לראיה: אנחנו מתחתנים דרך הרבנות ואני צריכה לעבור בירור יהדות מעצבן, כי לא נולדתי בארץ.מה לא עושים בשביל מי שאוהבים?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בחזרה לסיפור : בהמשך "מסע הטירונות - הכי - קשה - שהיה - לו - מאז-קורס קצינים" כפי שהוא נוהג לתאר זאת, הגענו לחוף מרוחק  והתיישבנו בבית קפה קטן. שוחחנו על סרטים וסדרות, הוא כאיש קבע שעובד במשרה מלאה + לומד לתואר מהנדס בלימודי ערב כמובן רק ידע בקווים כלליים על הסדרות שדיברתי עליהן, אבל זה כל כך לא היה משנה, הייתה מן התרגשות כזאת באויר רק מלדבר.. הדייט נמשך עד שעה 1 בלילה, וכשהוא החזיר אותי ברכב לביתי, מאוד התרשמתי ממידת הכבוד שהוא הפגין כלפי, לא ניסה לגעת בי, או לנשק למרות שראיתי שהוא מאוד בעיניין. גבר אמיתי. אמרתי: "נדבר" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




למחרת, היה יום שבת, הוא הציע להיפגש בבוקר ולנסוע לטייל בתל אביב. מאוד התרגשתי לשמוע ממנו (וכמובן שלא הסגרתי את זה בטלפון), נפגשנו, וטיילו כל היום ברצף עד 12 בלילה. מסתבר שאין סוף לדברים שרוצים לדבר עליהם עם מישהו שמרגישים משיכה כל כך חזקה אליו. הוא מכנה את הדייט הזה: "טירונות- בלע -בלע- שידור חוזר" כי עשינו את כל תל אביב ברגל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מנמל יפו ונווה צדק עד רידינג, מרידינג חזרה דרך הירקון ודיזינגוף.. לא שמתי לב אייך הרחובות חולפים. 

בדרך, עברנו ליד בית קפה קטן "מל ומישל" ברחוב בן יהודה צפונה. קראתי באינטרנט לפני כן שהן מגישות את הטירמיסו הכי טוב בכל תל אביב. הצעתי לבחור להצטרף אלי לטירמיסו.
הבית קפה היה מאוד קטן ואינטימי - הזמנו גם עיקריות כי היינו רעבים. והמנות הגיעו בגודל שנמצא איפשהוא בסקלה בין מספר אפונים ~ למדליונים... טעים אבל סופר דופר קטן. ואני בחורה מאוד אכלנית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ורזה) ובקיצור אכלתי גם את רוב המנה שלו. הגיע החשבון, חשכו עייני! היה מאוד יקר.. התפדחתי קשות. ממש לא רציתי שהוא יקבל את הרושם שאני אחת הבחורות הנצלניות.הצעתי מייד לשלם. הוא סירב בתוקף (בהמשך הקשר כבר שילמתי עלי ועלינו לעיתים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

משם הלכנו ליריד האקססוריז שהתקיים בבית ציוני אמריקה, ידידה שלו מכרה שם יצירות שלה. כאשר הגענו לדוכן של הידידה, מייד נדלקתי על העגילים שלה (בעיצוב שלה) ומייד רציתי לקנות אותם. וכמובן ששילמתי בעצמי וזה רק הוסיף לי, בעינייו. עד היום אני מדגמנת את היצירות שלה, ומפרסמת אותה בכל הזדמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהמשך הערב, עדיין לא רצינו להיפרד, הרגשתי כל כך טוב איתו. החלטנו ללכת לסרט. מאוד רציתי לראות סרט מסויים, שכרגע ברח לי שמו, ונסענו לסינמה סיטי, בראשון לציון, במוצאי שבת מבלי להזמין כרטיסים מראש. כצפוי - לא היו מקומות. אוקי, אמרתי נוותר. "לא, אם את רוצה לראות את הסרט - אני אמצא איפה". נסענו מראשון לציון להרצליה קניון שבעת הכוכבים. גם שם נגמרו הכרטיסים. בשלב זה כבר הייתי עייפה, ורציתי לוותר. הוא ביקש עוד נסיון אחד. נסענו לבסוף לקולנוע בקניון ברעננה, ששם כן היו כרטיסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמחתי שהצלחנו לראות את הסרט, הוא היה מעולה, והבחור הוכיח לי שהוא עשוי ללא חת, גבר אמיתי מחומר משובח.

אחרי הסרט, לקראת 1 בלילה, (סוג של מוטיב?) הוא החזיר אותי הבייתה.  שוב, מאוד התרשמתי מזה שלא שלח ידיים, לא בסרט ולא ברכב. ג'נטלמן. נפרדנו בלילה טוב, ועליתי לביתי עייפה אך עם חיוך מאוזן לאוזן מרוח על הפנים ותחושה שלא חלפה עד הבוקר למחרת שאני כאילו מרחפת מספר סנטימטרים מעל הקרקע.

בסיום הדייט הבא כבר אני התנפלתי עליו וכמעט אנסתי אותו ברכב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אנחנו מתחתנים בפברואר.


----------



## Hadas 87 (20/7/12)

איזה סיפור מקסים! 
לא להאמין שקיימים כאלו בחורים חח 

וסתם שאלה שמעניינת אותי, מה יש לך נגד בחורים שעובדים בהייטק?


----------



## yasama24 (21/7/12)

הייטקיסטים 
נוהגים לנהל חלק נכבד מאורח החיים שלהם במחשב, אם זה בעבודה או לכייף (משחקי רשת וכדומה). אני לא בקטע, ורציתי שבן זוגי גם לא יהיה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחותי ובעלה הם הייטקיסטים,(לא שהם מיצגים את הכלל, אבל)  אפשר להגיד שהתקשורת בינהם - אפילו אצלם בבית, מתנהלת דרך מיילים! זה ממש מעוות..


----------



## yasama24 (21/7/12)

תוספת  
כשנפגשנו בדייט, אני הייתי בת 22 והוא בן 27.5 והיינו בשלבים מאוד שונים בחיים. אני רק התחלתי ללמוד, לא עבדתי, וגרתי אצל ההורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, הוא כבר היה בעל משרה טובה, ולקראת סיום התואר שלו. כשנפגשנו - התחושה הייתה שאנחנו באים מ2 עולמות שונים לחלוטין, ואף אחד מחברינו לא היה חושב שאנחנו יכולים להתאים. הוא ממוצא מזרחי, ואני ממוצא רוסי, אני בהירה, הוא כהה - אנחנו כמעט הפכים בכל מה שלא חשוב. אבל דומים בכל מה שחשוב, כל מה שבפנים - בערכים שלנו ובמוסר. באותו הזמן הייתי תלויה כלכלית בהורים שלי, והוא כמובן עצמאי. בנוסף, יש את הפרט השולי והקטן שאני לא שירתתי בצבא מפאת פטור, והוא סרן בקבע. במבט מהצד - אפשר להגיד שאין סיכוי שזה היה מצליח, אבל דבר לא עומד בפניה של אהבה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (25/7/12)

סיפור מקסים! =]


----------



## toxic babe (20/7/12)

ההכרות שלנו 
הייתי תלמידת תיכון וחברה שלי ממגמת כימיה החליטה להגיע אלי שנלמד ביחד לקראת המבחן. כמובן שאחרי כמה דקות התייאשנו והיא הציעה שנלך להיפגש עם חברים.
ליד סופר בעיר עמדו כמה בחורים שהיא הכירה ואני לא. עמד שם בחור אחד עם שיער בהיר, עיניים כחולות. אמר לי שלום ולחץ לי את היד. המשכנו לדרכנו וכמובן כל אותו הערב הבחור לא הפסיק להתיישב לידי ולנסות לדובב אותי. אני למען האמת בחורה שלא כל כך קולטת רמזים ובכל פעם הייתי נוטשת אותו ועוברת למקום אחר לשבת.
בקיצור הסתבר שלמדנו באותו תיכון, הוא באותה תקופה כבר היה חייל בגולני והיה גר בערך 4 שעות נסיעה ממני. המשכנו את הקשר 3 שנים עם כל קשיי המרחק והצבא ואחרי זה החלטנו שעוברים לגור ביחד. כבר שנתיים חיים ביחד וכנראה שכבר נחיה עוד הרבה הרבה שנים ביחד שיפצו על כל הזמן שהיינו בנפרד...


----------



## HUMAITA תל אביב (21/7/12)

אנחנו 
כשהייתי בן 28 יצאתי ממערכת יחסים של כמעט 6 שנים עם בחורה שהייתה צעירה ממני ב..כמעט 6 שנים. אחד הלקחים שהפקתי היה לא לצאת עם מישהי בפער גילאים גדול מדי, המקום השונה בחיים פשוט הערים יותר מדי קשיים.
באותה התקופה התחלתי לעבוד כמתרגל באוניברסיטה ובאחת ההרצאות עליתי לבמה כדי לדבר על העבודה שהמרצה ואני נתנו לסטודנטים לחופשת הפסח. לאחר ההרצאה ניגשו אלי מספר סטודנטים ואחת מהם הייתה עם עיניים ירוקות וחתוליות. למרות שהיא לא הייתה הטעם שלי ישר שמתי לב לכמה היא יפה וזכרתי אותה. לזכור פרצוף מתוך כמה מאות סטודנטים זה לא דבר פשוט.
שבוע לאחר מכן העברתי תרגול לקראת הגשת העבודה. הגעתי לכתה ראשון וחיכיתי. לאט לאט הסטודנטים החלו להיכנס לכיתה ואותה סטודנטית הגיעה עם שמלה אדומה והתיישבה מקדימה ובדיוק לפני. במהלך התרגול היו לה שאלות חמודות שמעליהן התנוססו בגדול האותיות A D D ושלל הפרעות קשב וריכוז למיניהן. לאחר התרגול הלכתי לקפיטריה והיא ליוותה אותי ודיברנו על העבודה ועל דברים סתמיים. הרגשתי שיש משהו באוויר אבל לא רציתי לעשות משהו כל עוד היא סטודנטית שלי. חשבתי לעצמי שאחכה עד לאחר הסמסטר ואז נראה מה יהיה.
לקראת סוף חופשת הפסח קיבלתי מייל שאומר "חופשת פסח. ופתאום אני רואה את הדבר היחיד שמזכיר לי את העבודה להגשה – אותך בטלוויזיה" (מספר חודשים קודם לכן הצטלמתי לפרסומת של יס). עניתי לה למייל בצורה קורקטית, אחרי הכל אני מתרגל והיא סטודנטית, אבל מהר מאד המיילים קיבלו טון מאד ברור אך רק בין השורות. גיליתי בחורה שנונה מצחיקה שמתעניינת בתחומים דומים לשלי שהיה לי כיף להתכתב איתה. התייעצתי עם אנשים מה לעשות וחלק אמרו לי להתרחק מסטודיות (שלי) כמו מאש, חלק אמרו לי לחכות עד לסוף הסמסטר וחלק אמרו לי ללכת על זה. 
לאחר מספר שבועות של התכתבויות (וכלום פרט לכך) פניתי למרצה וסיפרתי על ההתכתבויות. אמרתי לו שלא קרה כלום ושאם הוא יגיד לי "לא" שום דבר גם לא יקרה. המרצה צחק ונתן את ברכתו לא לפני שאמרתי לו שאני אעביר לו את העבודה שלה כדי שהוא יבדוק אותה ולא אני. המבחנים הם בעילום שם אז לא הייתה בעיה.
מיד שלחתי לה SMS ושאלתי אותה איזה סרט היא רוצה לראות. בדייט הראשון יצאנו לסרט ולאחר מכן הלכנו לים. אחרי הים הלכנו אליה הביתה ורק דיברנו כל הלילה עד שלפנות בוקר התנשקנו בפעם הראשונה. יצאנו במשך כחודשיים (בסתר כמובן) עד שהבנתי שאני לא מתאהב. כמו שכבר אמרתי, היא יפה מאד אבל לא בדיוק הטעם שלי ופער הגילאים (זה שהחלטתי להימנע ממנו) הכביד עלי. סיפרתי לה את זה והחלטנו שכיף לנו ביחד ולמרות שכלום לא יתפתח נישאר "ביחד" עוד כחודש וחצי, עד יולי (2010) אז הייתי אמור לטוס לתחרות BJJ בברזיל.
באמת נשארנו ונהנינו, בתקופה הזו המרצה הספיק לתת לה ציון 84 על העבודה ואני ציון 67 על המבחן . ביום הטיסה היא לקחה אותי לתחנת הרכבת ונפרדנו. במשך הטיסה הארוכה לברזיל לא יכולתי להפסיק לחשוב עליה. במהלך אחת ההליכות ברחוב בברזיל המאמן שלי שאל אותי "אז למה שלא תחזור לארץ ותגיד לה שאתה רוצה לנסות שוב"? עניתי שאני מכיר את עצמי ויודע ושאני לא מאוהב ויודע שלא אתאהב אז למה לבזבז זמן? הוא נתן לי את העצה הטובה ביותר שקיבלתי: "אתה אומר שלא אבל לא מפסיק לקשקש עליה. אני אומר תן לזה עוד צ'אנס".
מיד שחזרתי לדירה שלחתי לה הודעה בפייסבוק: "קשה אה?".
הבנתי שאני מאוהב.
מאז עברו בדיוק שנתיים. 
עוד 10 ימים החתונה.


----------



## ימיממה (21/7/12)

מהצד שלי הסיפור יותר טוב...


----------



## piloni86 (22/7/12)

ממש מרגש, במיוחד לשמוע את הצד הגברי


----------



## Ginger L Honey (21/7/12)

אהבה מצניחה ראשונה, בדיוק היום לפני כשנה 
הכרנו ביום הראשון של קורס צניחה חופשית, בגראונד סקול. 
בדיוק היום לפני כשנה ב20.07.11 יצאתי מהמונית שלקחתי למועדון הצניחה וראיתי אותו מסתכל ישר לעברי.
ליבי החסיר פעימה, ככה מרגישה אהבה ממבט ראשון. 
בהפסקה הוא הציע לקחת אותי לאכול צהריים, הייתי מעט המומה ונגרשת, מעולם לא רציתי כ"כ מישהו שרק הכרתי. בסוף היום נתן לי טרמפ הביתה ולפני שיצאתי מהרכב גם ביקש את מספר הטלפון שלי.
יומיים לאחר מכן נשלחה הודעה על הבוקר, "את רוצה לצנוח היום?". ממש במקרה היה לי יום חופש וכמובן שרציתי לצנוח את צניחת הסולו הראשונה בחיי, אבל לא ממש הייתי מוכנה לצניחה באותו הרגע, הייתי לבדי בדרך לים בשרוול מהודו ובכפכפים, מעט רחוקה מהבית ונטולת רכב. הסברתי לו את זה בהודעה והוא מיד התקשר והציע לאסוף אותי, לקחת אותי הביתה שאביא נעליי ספורט ושניסע יחדו למועדון. לא האמנתי שגבר שרק הכיר אותי יטרטר את עצמו ככה בשבילי, אנחנו גרים בלונג איילנד וזה כאילו הוא הציע לבוא לקחת אותי מתל-אביב לכפר סבא ומשם לנסוע לאשדוד!
התרגשתי מאוד לפגוש אותו, את הגבר החתיך שהכרתי רק יומיים קודם לכן, וקצת הצטערתי שלא היתה הזדמנות להתכונן לפגישה (אתן יודעות, טיפה להשקיע בהופעה).
הגענו למועדון וחיכינו חצי בוקר עד שיכולנו לעלות על המטוס לצניחת הסולו הראשונה של כל אחד מאיתנו (בקורס זה כמעט "סולו", עדין אוחזים בידו של מדריך אבל הוא כבר לא מחובר אליכם ואתם לבד מהרגע שפתחתם את המצנח). במהלך כל הבוקר הוא חיבק אותי, ליטף אותי ואחז בידי. נתן לי כל סימן אפשרי שהוא מעוניין, אבל לא נישק אותי.
עלינו על המטוס. אני מעט מתוחה, לא יותר מידי. נוגעת שוב בכל הידיות של המצנח, משננת לעצמי פעולות חרום, ואז הוא אוחז בידי, אנחנו ממריאים.... אלף רגל, מסירים קסדות וחגורות בטיחות. חמשת אלפים רגל וידו חזק בידי. עשרת אלפים רגל, אנחנו כמעט שם, משקפי רוח וקסדות על הראש. 13 וחצי אלף רגל ויש אור ירוק לקפיצה, אני אמורה לקפוץ ראשונה ואומרת לעצמי, זה עכשיו או לעולם לא!! אני מסתובבת אליו ומנשקת אותו, הוא מנשק אותי בחזרה. אני לוחשת לו, "נתראה על הקרקע..." וקופצת מהמטוס! מתרגשת מהנשיקה הקסומה יותר מאשר מהנפילה החופשית.
ששת אלפים רגל אני מנופפת למדריך לשלום ופותחת את המצנח.
היו לנו צניחות רבות מאז, מאז שנינו צנחנים מוסמכים, אבל לעולם לא נשכח את הקפיצה הראשונה שלנו
והתמונה, אנחנו בסרבלי צניחה תואמים

אז היום אנחנו שנה יחד, בקרוב מאוד (מאוד) חתונתנו הזעירה.
אינני מתגוררת בישראל, לכן במידה ואזכה לא אוכל לממש את הזכיה בעצמי,
אבל חברתי הטובה ביותר מתחתנת בדצמבר ולצערי לא אוכל להיות נוכחת בחתונתה, כך שאם אזכה בתחרות אתן לה את הפרס.


----------



## yasama24 (21/7/12)

האדרנלין עשה את שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סיפור מגניב )


----------



## Bobbachka (21/7/12)

הי!!! בדיוק חשבתי עליך... 
מזמן לא היית פה ותהיתי איך העניינים מסתדרים מבחינת החתונה/ השמפחה של בן הזוג/ אמא שלך וכו'...


----------



## yasama24 (21/7/12)

הי Bobbachka 
את בטוחה? אני פשוט לא זוכרת שאני כתבתי פה בפורום על החתונה.. אולי את מתבלבלת ביני למישהי אחרת? 
דרך אגב - קראתי את הקרדיטים שלך והם פשוט מעולים!


----------



## Bobbachka (21/7/12)

הכוונה הייתה ל-ג'ינג'ר... 
תודה על הפרגון על הקרדיטים!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (21/7/12)

יש התקדמות 
גם נשאלתי לאחרונה ע"י כמה מבנות הפורום המקסימות, עדין לא הספקתי לענות
אבל הכל טוב ומבטיחה לעדכן בהרחבה בקרוב


----------



## anat1986 (21/7/12)

סיפור ההיכרות שלנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכל התחיל לפני 6 שנים.
שירתתי בחיל האוויר כמתחקרת ביטחונית, כשבמהלך תקופה זו עשיתי תחקירים ביטחוניים רבים.
באחד הימים קבעו לי תחקיר עם קצין.
אותו קצין היה אמור להגיע ליום תחקירים בבסיס שלי בדרום הארץ, אך משום מה הגיע לקריה בתל אביב. 
במקום שיעשו לו את התחקיר שם, שלחו אותו בחזרה לבסיס שלי.
כשהוא הגיע לבסוף, אני הייתי באמצע תחקיר עם חייל אחר ובדיוק המפקדת שלי דאז סיימה את התחקיר שלה.
היא לא קיבלה אותו ואמרה לו להמתין עד שאני אסיים.

וכך, אחרי כל הטעויות שרק יכולות לקרות, הוא נכנס אליי לתחקיר הבטחוני.
במהלך התחקיר שאלתי אותו את כל השאלות הרגילות ששואלים, לרבות: האם עישנת סמים בעבר? האם שתית אלכוהול? האם יש לך קשר עם גורמי טרור? ועוד כל מיני שאלות הזויות בסגנון.
לקראת סוף התחקיר הוא פתאום אומר לי: "יש לי מישהו להכיר לך, אתם פשוט כל כך מתאימים אחד לשני"!
אני לגמרי הופתעתי מההצעה כיוון שזה לא כל כך מקובל במהלך תחקיר בטחוני להגיע לפסים אישיים, אך מכיוון שהייתי פנויה בזמנו והיה לי ממש נחמד בתחקיר, אמרתי "למה לא"?

וכך הגורל הפגיש ביני לבין בן זוגי, אילן.

מאותו רגע, היינו מתכתבים שעות בדואר הבסיסי, מדברים המון בטלפון עד שסוף שבוע אחד הוא לקח אפטר ונפגשנו לראשונה.
באתי לאסוף אותו מהבסיס עם הרכב של ההורים (כן, כן, דייט ראשון ואני באה לאסוף אותו...), ונסענו לשבת בבית קפה.
דיברנו, אכלנו והדייט ממש זרם.
לאחר כשעה בערך, המפקד שלו התקשר ואמר לו שעליו לחזור לבסיס כי הוא קצין תורן.
באותו רגע נורא התבאסתי. התארגנתי במיוחד, באתי לאסוף אותו מהבסיס, וכל כך מהר הדייט נגמר??
לבסוף, החלטנו להמשיך את הפגישה בבסיס.
הגענו לבסיס, לחדר שלו, וראינו אסקימו לימון (!!!) ששודר באותה שעה בטלוויזיה. היה נורא משעשע.

לאחר אותה פגישה, כמובן שהמשכנו להיפגש באפטרים, לדבר שעות בטלפון ובמיילים.
עברנו ביחד את כל תקופת הלימודים באוניברסיטה, אימצנו כלבה העונה לשם סנדי, חווינו כמה רגעי משבר ופרידה קצרה.

לפני שנה, במהלך נופש בצימר בצפת, הוא עשה לי השכמה ב- 5 לפנות בוקר והציע נישואין במצפה הימים.
הייתי בטוחה שהוא צוחק עליי ולא הסכמתי לקום עד שהוא ממש נאלץ לגרור אותי מהמיטה...
כעת אנו מתכננים את חתונתנו ואת הטיול הארוך שנעשה אחריה.


----------



## behappy (21/7/12)

ההיכרות שלנו - סיפור אהבה מוזיקלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכל התחיל לפני 5 שנים, כשזמרת ששנינו מאוד אוהבים- טורי איימוס- הגיעה להופיע סוף סוף בארץ והגשימה חלום של מעריצים רבים. גם אני וגם רומן, בן זוגי, כתבנו והשתתפנו בפורום טורי איימוס כאן בתפוז! פורום שהיה פעיל מאוד במיוחד בזכות ההופעה המתקרבת. 
בזכות הפורום ידענו כולנו, כל מעריציה הכבדים של הזמרת, על כך שביום ההופעה היא נוהגת לערוך מפגש מעריצים כמה שעות לפני המופע. וכך התכנסו להם באמפי רעננה כ-200 מעריצים שרופים שחיכו לה בשמש יולי הקופחת עם מתנות ושלל דיסקים לחתימה, והתרגשות ענקית. שם, בפעם הראשונה, נפגשנו, אבל לא שמנו לב יותר מדי אחד לשניה. הוא הציע לי אבטיח [כבר אז שמתי לב כמה איכפתי הוא, כזה שתמיד דואג לתת לאחרים], אני אמרתי שאני לא רעבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אח"כ שאלתי אותו לשמו, והוא ענה לי את שמו האמיתי, ואני כזה: "לא, התכוונתי מה הניק ניים שלך בתפוז" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בקיצור, שני מפגרים.

ההופעה, כמובן, הייתה מדהימה, ושנינו חווינו אותה בנפרד, ודי שכחנו אחד מהשניה. או כך לפחות היה נדמה לי.

הימים שלאחר ההופעה היו מלאי אנרגיות והפורום המשיך להיות פעיל בצורה מטורפת. כתבנו על השירים של טורי, ניתחנו אותם למוות, התחברנו- כל אנשי הפורום- זה לזה, שיחות נפש ומה לא. לאחר כמה שבועות רומן הזמין אותי להכנס לצ'אט של הפורום, כולם מקשקשים שם ומגניב ולמה שלא אכנס גם. בדיוק לפני כמה ימים מצאתי את התכתובת המצחיקה שלנו במסרים. אני כותבת שהצ'אט תוקע לי את המחשב בעבודה, והוא מחזיר תשובות מלאות בחיוכים. אחרי כמה ימים, מהסקרנות, נכנסתי. מהר מאוד זה הפך לשיחה של שנינו, ומשם לטלפון, לשיחה ארוכה ארוכה. במשך כמה ימים כאלה, דיברנו ש ע ו ת בטלפון. רצינו להפגש, אבל אני הייתי אז באחד החודשים המטורפים של חיי: חיפושי דירה [גרתי אצל ההורים שלי כבר מחוסר ברירה, אחרי שנגמר לי חוזה בדירה הקודמת ועוד לא מצאתי דירה חדשה. ימים קשים!], מצאתי עבודה חדשה ועדיין עבדתי פול טיים בעבודה הישנה שבה עוד הייתי צריכה לסיים עם הפקה של פסטיבל שיקרה רק לאחר חודש... בקיצור, חוסר חיים! אמרתי לו שיום החופש היחידי הצפוי לי הוא יום כיפור, וגם בשבתות אני בהפקה ובלגנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועל כן, צריך לחכות בסבלנות.. כשלושה שבועות, עד למפגש. במיוחד לאור העובדה שהוא גר בחיפה ואני בירושלים.

למזלנו, היה לי פלאפון על חשבון העבודה החדשה, וכך לפחות יכולנו להמשיך ולדבר המון בטלפון. בינתיים, נבנתה ציפייה מטורפת לקראת המפגש...
את הדייט הראשון בחרנו לערוך באמפי רעננה, בהופעה של כנסיית השכל והפילהרמונית, בסיבוב ההופעות המטורף והמדהים שהם ערכו אז. כבר תפאורת סרט רומנטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כל הדרך היו לי פרפרים בבטן. כשנפגשנו, זה היה מוזר, שונה, חדש. לא ידעתי בכלל מה אני מרגישה. אבל בסוף הערב כשישבנו לבד בבית קפה, הוא שאל אותי אם ארצה להמשיך להפגש, למרות המרחק, ואמרתי שכן. ומאז אנחנו יחד, מגדלים חתולה מקסימה, ומתחתנים עוד חודש!

המוזיקה היא חלק מאוד חשוב של חיינו. אני מלמדת תנועה ומוזיקה היא ממש כלי עבודה בשבילי, ומגיעה ממשפחה מוזיקלית מאוד, ניגנתי מגיל קטן, סבתא שלי פסנתרנית שלימדה פסנתר במשך שנים וכו. גם אצלו יש זיקה גדולה למוזיקה ובחתונה שלנו ינגנו גם אבא שלו - בסקסופון, וגם סבתא שלי- באורגן [פסנתר קצת קשה להביא לאולם אירועים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] וזה מאוד מרגש אותנו. כמובן שהזמנו את טורי איימוס לחתונה, אבל בינתיים לא קיבלנו ממנה תשובה


----------



## מורן39 (24/7/12)

זה הסיפור שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכל התחיל לפני שבעה חודשים..
אני עברתי לגור בפתח תקווה בגלל עבודה ולימודים והוא גר בעיר הזו מאז ומעולם. אני גרתי בשכונה קטנה ושקטה בעיר כבר חמש שנים והוא בדיוק עבר לשכונה שלי.
יום אחד, קר במיוחד, הדלקתי בביתי הצנוע מזגן, תנור ודוד חשמלי בו זמנית וכך יצא שהמתג הראשי של החשמל קפץ ונותרתי ללא חשמל (מפתיע שהמתג קפץ, מה בסה"כ הפעלתי..?! )
המתג הראשי נמצא אצל השכן מצידה השני של הדירה המחולקת, רק שהוא לא היה בבית.
ממש התחיל להיות לי קר ועצוב.. התקשרתי לשכן לשאול מתי יגיע, אמר שהוא בדרך הביתה.
בודדה ועצובה התחלתי לשטוף לאור הנרות את הכלים בכיור (מזל שהיתה ערמה והיתה לי תעסוקה), פתאום נדלקו האורות(!!!). 
שלחתי לשכן הודעת "תודה רבה" והוא בתמורה החזיר "אשמח להיפגש לקפה". נפגשנו לקפה באותו הערב והשאר היסטוריה כמובן..

אחרי חודשיים כבר עברנו לגור יחד באותה שכונה נחמדה בפתח תקווה ועכשיו מתכננים את החתונה. ותודה לאלת המזל שהפגישה בינינו


----------



## meand ani (28/7/12)

סיפור מקסים! 
אמנם נגמרה התחרות אבל זה פשוט סיפור מקסים! שיהיה לכם רק אושר יחד!


----------



## djtuli (25/7/12)

סיפור ההיכרות שלנו... 
אם היו שואלים אותי לפני 10 שנים היכן לדעתי אפגוש את בחיר ליבי, פייסבוק, לא היה נמנה באחת מן האפשרויות
לא מהסיבה הפשוטה והמתבקשת שפייסבוק פשוט עוד לא נוצר באותה תקופה, אלא מהסיבה שבאותה תקופה אתרי ההיכרויות היו מקור למבוכה ואני היתי ועודנה מסוג הבחורות שחשיבתן עדיין מושפעת מהזרם הרומנטי, שפשוט ישבו וקיוו כי עלם חן יפיל להן את ערמת הספרים במעבר של מסדרון האוניברסיטה, או יכתוב להן שירי אהבה סוחטי דמעות ויטמון בילקוטן, או כל חיקוי של סרט אהבה קיצ'י כזה או אחר.

הוא בדיעבד חיפש בכלל מישהי אחרת בפייסבוק, אהבה ישנה, אהבת ילדות ואני.. אני פשוט חיפשתי אהבה. ואז אני הופעתי על מסך המחשב שלו.

אני זוכרת את ההודעה הראשונה ששלח לתיבת האינבוקס שלי.. 
"יש לך חיוך מיוחד.. תגידי שאת מאמינה באהבה ממבט ראשון.. או שאני אעשה עוד סיבוב ואחזור לניסיון שני?"
"עוד מתחכם" סיננתי לעבר צג המחשב.

תגידו שאני חלשה, שנפלתי ברשת, אבל בכל זאת היה משהו שסקרן אותי במעט, מודה. נשברתי והצצתי בתמונת הפרופיל שלו.
"הבחור נראה לא רע" הרמתי גבה "לא יקרה דבר אם אשלח לו סמיילי.." חשבתי לעצמי בסיפוק וסמיילי קטן ומחוייך נשלח אליו...

אחרי תכתובת ארוכה וכיוון ש'אין טוב ממראה עיניים', (ובינינו, כדי לעשות את זה רשמי), קבענו להיפגש בכיכר המרכזית ליד המזרקה לשבת ולהכיר אחד את השנייה מקרוב. 

כשנפגשנו הוא הסתכל עלי ושאל: *"החצאית שלך זה ליופי?"* ואני עניתי: *"לא. אני דתיה. מה אתה לא?"* והוא ענה: "אממ.. לא"
אני לא יודעת איך דילגתי על החלק הזה בשיחה שלנו כי אני אמרתי (בעקבות ניסיונות העבר)- *'אני יוצאת רק עם בחור דתי!!'*

בשביל הנימוס החלטנו בכל זאת לקיים את הדייט שלנו למרות העובדה המשמעותית הזו.
החיבור היה מטורף!!! אם היה אפשר לתאר בדמיון פרוע את המפגש שלנו היתי אומרת שגיצים עפו באויר, זיקוקים התנפצו בראווה בשמיים ואפילו הסנאי הזעיר והשחום שעמד לצד העץ מאחורי הספסל בו התיישבנו, מחא כפיים בהתלהבות. 

באותו ערב גורלי *הספקנו לשבת בשלוש מסעדות, 90 דק' פר מסעדה!* (שזה בערך כמו לראות שלושה משחקי כדורגל ברצף!!!) לדבר לא הפסקנו ואם לסכם את אותו הערב, אומר שהיה ערב קסום ומיוחד במינו, או כפי שאני אוהבת להגיד, ערב שתואם את אופי הקשר, או לפחות תחילתו של הקשר הלא קונבנציונלי של דניאל ושלי. 

באותו שבוע נפגשנו עוד שלוש פעמים. וכבר אז כבר התחוור לנו שאנחנו שם בשביל להישאר..
*עם הזמן גילינו כי למרות הפער הלא זעיר בנינו האהבה שלנו מיוחדת ומנצחת כל מכשול.*
תשכחו את כל מה שלמדתם, כשיש הזדמנות לאהבה אל תפנו גבכם אליה, אין לדעת מאין היא תגיע! 

אה ו... תודה למר. צוקרברג


----------



## yasama24 (25/7/12)

סיפור מקסים


----------



## רני מוקרגי (25/7/12)

אוף איזו טיפשה יצאתי, חשבתי שהתחרות עד 24:00 
בלילה. 
אולי נאריך?...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא נורא, גם ככה אף פעם לא זכיתי בשקל, אין סיבה שפתאום המזל יאיר לי פנים. 
בהצלחה למתמודדות!!


----------

